# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  Koi-s ID saya.?

## Acid

mohon informasinya om, saya sudah daftar keanggotaan koi-s
namun sampai sekarang koi-s Id saya belum ada / belum aktif.!
pertanyaan saya, apa koi-s Id akan secara otomatis terkirim ke nickname saya.?
atw saya aktifkan secara manual.?
mohon penjelasannya ya om....

Salam,...


Bims Koi

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> mohon informasinya om, saya sudah daftar keanggotaan koi-s
> namun sampai sekarang koi-s Id saya belum ada / belum aktif.!
> pertanyaan saya, apa koi-s Id akan secara otomatis terkirim ke nickname saya.?
> atw saya aktifkan secara manual.?
> mohon penjelasannya ya om....
> 
> Salam,...
> 
> 
> Bims Koi


Om Acid,
Hari senen besok saya akan coba cari tahu masalahnya. Mohon dibantu informasi nama dan alamat lengkapnya berikut bukti pembayaran iuran keanggotaan. Tolong dikirim aja ke alamat: [email protected]. Tks

----------


## Acid

om moderator, saya sudah kirim bukti tranfer keanggotaan ke mas rohim.
permasalahannya ID saya sekarang 210294, apakah secara otomatis sdh aktif.?
karena waktu saya coba manual melalui edit profil, tdk bisa.
ya mudah-mudahan om Kois ID yang baru dapat ini, bisa langsung digunakan utk lelang he...he...

Salam,


Bims Koi

----------


## William Pantoni

Om...
Klu nomor itu terima dari [email protected] seharusnya udah aktif.
Dan di profile itu untuk sementara cuma bisa memuat 9 angka terakhir.
Coba aja masukin 9 angka terakhirnya.

----------


## Acid

ok om will, makasih ya info dan penjelasannya....

----------

